# BHS stage 3 exam



## coleraine lass (19 September 2011)

I failed my BHS stage 3 riding last week. I was told I was unbalanced and behind the movement. Yet the weekend before I had competed at a BD petplan area festival with 2 horses at elementary, getting 7 for my riding , and coming 8th on one of them. My confidence has been knocked as I now don't know what the BHS want . I am trying to get my AI to have a career change and I am getting increasingly frustrated . I failed my PTT lunge lesson despite 'being above the standard' as my lunge line loops where too long. I will get there in the end, but at the moment it is costly me a lot of time and money, as well as not knowing where the goal posts are. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Horses24-7 (19 September 2011)

That sounds harsh! I'm now in panic mode as I'm just about to embark on the bhs stages and had always been told I'd be fine by other people who have done them so until now was feeling quite relaxed about them! 

Where did you do them?


----------



## goneshowjumping (19 September 2011)

this is why im doing my UKCC level 2 coaching. I did stages 1 and 2 through the BHS and to be honest it all goes down to the examiners, i dont think the BHS are that fair in their exams.
before I get shot down, this is just my opinion, and im sure there are a lot of people on here who have had a fab time taking their stages. I am just glad the UKCC came in.


----------



## coleraine lass (19 September 2011)

I have been all over for them. Stage 1 &2  Eccleston nr Preston. PTT carlisle and stage 3 was at melton mowbray. I was told the  same that I would pass easily , but seem to be coming up against a very rigid system.


----------



## WellyBaggins (19 September 2011)

I failed my stage 2 riding the first time, I was riding at good stage 3/4 level and was expected to breeze through 1-3 with no problems, everyone was shocked including several BHSI's, it knocked my confidence quite a bit, re-took it ASAP and passed, the BHS exams are funny like that, you will be fine next time


----------



## Burnttoast (19 September 2011)

Hmmm. Do you lean back without noticing? It's not a criticism (I do it and it drives me nuts when I see pics as I keep hoping I've sorted it) - plenty of riders do, particularly dressage. I was at the nationals yesterday watching riders of all levels, Ele to GP, and a fairly large proportion, particularly women, are btv quite a bit of the time. This might be what your examiners picked up on - they want your "boxes stacked" - ie shoulders over hips. If it's become a habit it is hard to get rid of and you would need to work on keeping your front short, not pushing chest out, strengthening upper abs and absorbing the movement more correctly. Any photos/vid?


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (19 September 2011)

Personally I just think they are out to make money a lot of the time. I assume you will have to pay to resit? I do wonder if there is a pass\fail quota after hearing some of the stories on here!


----------



## dressagelove (19 September 2011)

Yup, I know the feeling. I have lost a lot of respect for the bhs system, I even wrote them a complaint letter! Lol
I have been riding for 18 years now, and compete regularly at BD, never got anything less than 7 for my riding, and I failed my 3 riding a few months ago as well. Tbh I havent got a bloomin lue what they want from u, other than sat on the horse like perfection! Lol, maybe Im being harsh, but dont think I will bother to go for it again for a while... if ever, have already decided to go for a non horsey job so I can have enough cash to compete and have ponies.
Hope it all works out for u though!


----------



## Zimzim (19 September 2011)

Hi, I know how you feel, I passed the BHS Stage 3 care but failed the riding and got some harsh comments even though I've been told by several people I have a good seat and position etc and only 2 out of 11 passed the riding (which we were all shocked about as no-one did anything wrong that would jeopardise themselves or the horses). however I just think it depends on who examins you on the day. I then decided to go and do the stage 4 care and passed that which I was very chuffed about. I would like to do the riding again as like you I'd like to get my AI however I am also put off as I know several people who've failed the riding time and time again and it is expensive. But I've been told to keep positive and try again, so we'll see!!!


----------



## monkeymad (19 September 2011)

I did my AI years ago, but I do remember being told that for stage 3 you had to look good on a horse, but you needn't be very effective.  For stage 4 it didn't matter so much how you looked, as long as you were effective.  Perhaps you need to forget more about getting the horse to work correctly and just concentrate on how you look?  As I say I did my exams 20 years ago so everything has probably changed, but just a thought.  Can you book a lesson at a BHS examination centre and get some feedback?


----------



## Sophstar (19 September 2011)

I was always told the BHS were like driving instructors and had to have a certain % pass and fail. I have lost all respect for the BHS anyway. I completed my AI in the day where you actually had to have the hours experience working before qualifying. I taught at a riding school which wasnt BHS approved which meant I had to do 500 hours before finally qualifying. Then they changed it to a workbook. Two of my friends did the exam, completed the workbook with a series of made up lessons and friends who 'they taught', handed it in and just like magic they were fully qualified. From that point onwards, I didn't want to teach anymore just to get my hours.


----------



## charlie76 (19 September 2011)

Do You have any pictures of you riding? I train people up to bhsii standard and most people who compete in mainly dressage are fairly strong riders which can give the impression of being behind the movement and a little over powering especially when getting on a not so supple school horse
.


----------



## coleraine lass (19 September 2011)

Thanks for this. That is what I am thinking, that I actually rode the stiff, school horse slightly too strongly. So going to have a different approach when I resit next year - can't do it now til next spring as no suitable dates. Am going to have a few lessons on school horses before hand , so it is not such a shock, sitting on a stiffer school horse.


----------



## millreef (19 September 2011)

Slightly off topic but I failed my stage 2 riding (jumping section) and I'm in two minds whether to go for it or call it a day.  I want to teach children in Morocco and at my school for fun and not for a career (I'm actually a Geography teacher full time).  I was a bit gutted I failed but to be honest I was like a woman possessed and literally threw myself at the jumps and dragged the horses over by my own bum power!


----------



## pinklilly (19 September 2011)

I did mine years ago, I was a working pupil at a riding school / showing yard.  We had lessons 5 times a week and extra ones in the run up to exams, we were worked and worked on our seats and positions, a lot without stirrups.  It was more about having a perfect position and correctly applying the correct aids to a well schooled horse at the exam itself as far as I remember though at home we were expected to have the horses working correctly though our instructors said this was more working towards stage 4.


----------



## EventingMum (19 September 2011)

It is always very disappointing to fail an exam and in some people can lead to a loss of confidence, in others it leaves them feeling angry at what they perceive to be an injustice system  this is just human nature and the assessors (examiners) will be aware of this having been through the system themselves. However they do undergo training to try to ensure uniformity in standards and inevitably some candidates do not pass  if everyone passed Im sure the system would soon be ridiculed.  However I can categorically state that there is no quota system in place and candidates are not failed in order to make money for the BHS. Also the examining team will not know if a candidate has previously failed the exam unless they were present at the previous exam.  

A rider who is competing regularly may possibly fall into the trap of riding well and producing the goods on their own horse/horses who they know inside out but may not be used to riding a variety of types and so on the exam day may end up riding horses that they are not quite so proficient or comfortable on. The horses used in exams will be the horses the centres use to teach a variety of clients on and so it is unrealistic to expect them all to be as responsive and supple as competition horses tend to be.

While the UKCC system is undoubtedly fulfilling a need within the industry as a coaching qualification especially for competitive riders it does not incorporate stable management and riding assessment the same way BHS stage exams do which is why many employers worldwide favour the BHS system.


----------



## ruth83 (19 September 2011)

EventingMum said:



			It is always very disappointing to fail an exam and in some people can lead to a loss of confidence, in others it leaves them feeling angry at what they perceive to be an injustice system  this is just human nature and the assessors (examiners) will be aware of this having been through the system themselves. However they do undergo training to try to ensure uniformity in standards and inevitably some candidates do not pass  if everyone passed Im sure the system would soon be ridiculed.  However I can categorically state that there is no quota system in place and candidates are not failed in order to make money for the BHS. Also the examining team will not know if a candidate has previously failed the exam unless they were present at the previous exam.  

A rider who is competing regularly may possibly fall into the trap of riding well and producing the goods on their own horse/horses who they know inside out but may not be used to riding a variety of types and so on the exam day may end up riding horses that they are not quite so proficient or comfortable on. The horses used in exams will be the horses the centres use to teach a variety of clients on and so it is unrealistic to expect them all to be as responsive and supple as competition horses tend to be.

While the UKCC system is undoubtedly fulfilling a need within the industry as a coaching qualification especially for competitive riders it does not incorporate stable management and riding assessment the same way BHS stage exams do which is why many employers worldwide favour the BHS system.
		
Click to expand...

I fully agree!


----------



## Dubsie (20 September 2011)

coleraine lass said:



			. Am going to have a few lessons on school horses before hand , so it is not such a shock, sitting on a stiffer school horse.
		
Click to expand...

I am surprised that you didn't do this and yet expected to pass. Bit like taking the 11+ or GCSEs without having tried a few test questions so as to know what sort to expect.


----------



## Tnavas (20 September 2011)

Examinations can be very frustrating - often its down to nerves on the day - you may try too hard to sit perfectly which leads to tension and getting behind the movement. Especially if you have a lazy horse. 

I failed my Stage III many years ago and never resat it - then you could do the Horsemasters exam which included riding - I loved it and sailed through. Maybe it was the time between failing Stage III and sitting the Horsemasters. 

Stage IV is far more professional and workmanlike - I had a **** of a horse for jumping but got it round by shre will power and thankfully long legs! It's far more technical and you need to be able to assess the horse really quickly.

Ride as many horses from all walks of life as you can between now and resitting the exam.


----------



## Miss L Toe (20 September 2011)

Lunge loops uneven  no wonder you failed, that's a fatal flaw, never mind what the darn horse is up to, keep those loops even!
I have seen a top instructor telling his trainee instructor pupils the most important thing is to impress the client by their riding, well that is true if the client knows nothing, but if I am looking for a good rider for my horse, I don't want to be looking at the rider .......... especially those who drag on the mouth of a schooled horse, those who complain the "horse is not balanced!", another who said "I don't like my riding crticised " and so on, their seems to be no understanding of having good hands, of horsemanship, it is all "kick on to go faster"
It seems to me that there are very few people who have breadth of experience with lots of types of horses, including difficult and unbroken types, surely, an advanced certificated scheme should be hard to gain, but just how advanced is the stage III?


----------



## EventingMum (20 September 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			Lunge loops uneven  no wonder you failed, that's a fatal flaw, never mind what the darn horse is up to, keep those loops even!
I have seen a top instructor telling his trainee instructor pupils the most important thing is to impress the client by their riding, well that is true if the client knows nothing, but if I am looking for a good rider for my horse, I don't want to be looking at the rider .......... especially those who drag on the mouth of a schooled horse, those who complain the "horse is not balanced!", another who said "I don't like my riding crticised " and so on, their seems to be no understanding of having good hands, of horsemanship, it is all "kick on to go faster"
It seems to me that there are very few people who have breadth of experience with lots of types of horses, including difficult and unbroken types, surely, an advanced certificated scheme should be hard to gain, but just how advanced is the stage III?
		
Click to expand...

Stage 3 is not and has never claimed to be an advanced certificate. To quote the BHS a Stage 3 rider &#8220;The holder will be able to ride a variety of horses in a variety of circumstances. They will be able to begin to school horses and ride according to the horse&#8217;s needs&#8221; -  the key word here is begin. Along with the PTT it forms part of the BHSAI which for good reason is the *Assistant* Instructors qualification. The Stage 3 can be sat from 17 years of age and the PTT 18 years so that alone should indicate that it is not an advanced qualification &#8211; I can&#8217;t think of any other industry which would produce people with advanced qualifications and commensurate experience at such a young age.

The issue in many cases is that people see the AI as the be all and end all of equestrian qualifications whereas, in reality, it is just the starting point with more advanced qualifications available for those who wish to sit the necessary exams . This is, in no way, meant to insinuate that all AI&#8217;s are limited in their competency, some have chosen not to progress up the exam ladder whilst riding to a much more advanced level however the Stage 3 exam will only have assessed their ability within the parameters of the syllabus. Therefore, there are obviously Stage 3 holders with a range of abilities and experience.  

As far as &#8220;kick on to go faster&#8221;, anyone teaching this is highly unlikely to pass their PTT but, like any qualification,  what they chose to do after passing the exam is out with the direct control of the BHS.


----------

